# انواع ..... العطسااات



## @دانه الدنيا@ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

((..أنواع العطسـة....موضوع مضحك...))...؟؟؟ 


تعريف العطسة 

هي تقلصات في العينين مع دغدغة في الخياشيم , 

يتلوها انفجار من عدة مصادر 



انواع العطسة 

1- العطسة الصاملة : وهي التي تباغت الضحية بدون مقدمات , 

مسببة له الارباك , ولمن حوله الروعة . 

2- العطسة الغير صاملة : وهي التي ترج لاهي اللي طلعت ولا هي اللي هونت , 

وقد يستمر الوضع مايقارب الساعة في الحالات المستعصية ,

مسببة له العطلة ( وقف مصالح البشر ) , ولمن حوله حرقة الدم . 

3- سيل العطسات : وهي المتتابعة التي لا تفسح مجال لقول يرحمكم الله , 

وتكثر في الصباح الباكر . 



مواقف توهق فيها العطسة : 

1- عروس في كوشتها , داقة زينها , جتها العطسة الغير صاملة
( من التعريف يتضح انها تحتاج الى صر عيون وفرك الخشم ) 
وهذا سوف يخبص مكياج العروس , 
ناهيك عن المنظر الذي سوف ينتج بعد ان تصمل العطسة . 

2- معزوم عند اجناب ( مهوب اجانب ) , 
قاعد على السفرة , وتارس اثمه رز .....وجت العطسة الصاملة ...
( ماراح يسلم ولا احد على السفرة ) 

3- امام اول مرة , أبوه من المأمومين , بدا يقرا سورة الفاتحة ....
جت العطسة الغير صاملة ...قام ينتع في الفاتحة , 
ابوه يتقلب وجهه و يقول لنفسه ( ضيعت الفاتحة الله يفشلك ) . 

4- اقبل على زملائه , عطس واحد منهم وحط يده على خشمه ,
يوم وصلهم , بادره ابو العطسة ومد يده اياها يسلم . 

5- قاعد في حلقة علم , كبيرهم يحدث , عطس واحد ,
قطع الكبير كلامه و التفت عليه وقال يرحمكم الله ,
لكن العطسة كانت مقدمة لسيل من العطسات , 
كل ما رجع الكبير لكلامه , سكته بعطسة . 


المواقف كثيرة ولا مجال لحصرها 

نصيحة : بما ان العطسة ما تشاور , 
فعليك بمسايستها ولا تعاسرها ابدا بمحاولتك تاجيلها او كتمها او حتى بلعها ,
فانها سوف تخرج لا محالة , و ترد لك الصاع صاعين

​


----------



## جوو الرياض (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: انواع ..... العطسااات*

انا مرهـ عطستي مختلفه ..صوت اهدى من المكتوب اذا صرت لوحدي لا ابدع عاد بالاصوات

يسلموو دانه ع الطرح


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: انواع ..... العطسااات*



جوو الرياض قال:


> انا مرهـ عطستي مختلفه ..صوت اهدى من المكتوب اذا صرت لوحدي لا ابدع عاد بالاصوات
> 
> يسلموو دانه ع الطرح


 
انتبه لا تكتم العطسه يمكن تتسبب بتمزق او حاجه زي كذا
دايم يحذررون من كتمها


----------



## نايف البلوي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: انواع ..... العطسااات*

لا بصراحه حلوووه هالعطسات 

ما يذبحك بالعطسه الا ( المفجأة ) تأخذك على حين غره !!

بس المفروض الواحد اذا كان ( معزوم ) يحاول قبل يجي للعزومه يخلص العطسات ثم يدحدر على المعازيب؟؟

دانه ...على التعليق داومي ...


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: انواع ..... العطسااات*



نايف البلوي قال:


> لا بصراحه حلوووه هالعطسات
> 
> ما يذبحك بالعطسه الا ( المفجأة ) تأخذك على حين غره !!
> 
> ...


 
اللي يذبح تكوون مندمج بساالفه وخااش جوو وانت تسوولف ماتدري الا جايتك ع بغته
ام التووهيقه

حلوووه يخلص العطسااات
هههههههههههه


----------



## ميمو الحارثي (9 فبراير 2012)

*رد: انواع ..... العطسااات*

هههههههههههههههههههه
انا عطستي زين انها ماهدمت البيت ,,


----------

